# Travis Henry



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I see Henry is possibly facing a year suspension for testing positive for dope for the 4th time! That's one issue, but watching PTI this week Dan LeBatard commented Henry is the *father of 9 illegitimate with 9 different women*. Does anyone know if this is true? I already thought he was a POS but that would confirm!

Maybe some of you Broncs fans can confirm???


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

all I know is that this will hurt the Fantasy Football team


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

*sigh* BRONCOS have more woes than just henry especially after lsoing to SD by 38! :crybaby:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Henry is the father of 9 illegitimate with 9 different women.


Of course, he did go to the University of Tennessee, automatically making six of those women his cousins. :lol:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm glad he isn't on my fantasy team.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> Henry is the father of 9 illegitimate with 9 different women.


He really is Henry the 8th he is he is!! :lol:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

And here is the kicker: The douche-bag is WELL behind on his child support payments to most, and he goes out and buys a $220,000 Bently!!! What a jag-off!!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

So what's the deal with the appeal process and possible suspension?

I picked up Selvin Young in my FF league right after the word was out...I am still waiting for him to be suspended.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

henry's appeal will be heard by the nfl in a couple weeks. His fate will be decided at that time. I expect him to have 2 weeks left, then be suspended for the season.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> *is the father of 9 illegitimate with 9 different women*


Dude, wow. Even a farmer knows that you've got to take the plow out of the field some time....


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

johnsona said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > *is the father of 9 illegitimate with 9 different women*
> ...


 :rollin:


----------

